# 2002 Turbo help



## Lual (May 14, 2020)

Hi, 

A friend has asked me to take care and move from time to time his 2002 Turbo.

I have some issues with the gear box. I really cannot find the reverse, and he does not remember because he has also other cars.

I have tried right, left, forward, backward, pushing down, lifting, etc.

Anybody has a clue how to insert it?

Sounds like a silly question I know, especially because I am quite into cars.

Thanks a lot


----------



## coupeboy (May 14, 2020)

Likely a Getrag 5 speed transmission (dogleg) so reverse will be to the left and then up.


----------



## Lual (May 14, 2020)

coupeboy said:


> Likely a Getrag 5 speed transmission (dogleg) so reverse will be to the left and then up.


Thanks for the answer. I believe first gear was left up, but I will try again.


----------

